# Berwald - String Quartet 2 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Berwald's 2nd Quartet is a highly lyrical and witty piece. Beethoven's quartets had a major influence on the Swede (as did those of Mendelssohn) and although it's hardly ground-breaking it's a fine and sadly neglected work (as is his very interesting and altogether more revelatory, 5 movement 3rd). The finale is just lovely, full of the sort of late romantic wit that lovers of the aforementioned composers, Beethoven and Mendelssohn, will fully enjoy. Not too many recordings (especially still in print) so here goes.

Both the Ivan Ericson and Skane quartets pre-1950s recordings are uncompetive with either dry or excessively boxy sound and not always secure intonation. Sadly, I didn't get to hear the Benthien Quartet's early 60s recording as this has long been deleted.

*Recommended*

*Phoenix* - although I only istened to a rather iffy LP rip (1977) there was enough in this performance to merit further investigation at a later date, when I hear a better rip. I'll give it the benefit of the doubt till then. The Fryden recording (below) is a safer bet, for now. 
*Copenhagen* - massively OOP, I only got to hear a poor LP rip of this one, too, but what I did hear was enjoyable. Slightly more romantic view of the work but highly involving. If I find a better rip of this I will return to it as the Copenhagen seemed to have the measure of it.
*Fryden* - although I've never heard of them, the Fryden quartet throw their heart and soul at this and their more homogenised way with this has its charms. They are also brisker than the Yggdrasils but unfortunately they're just not in the same league as their highly skilled and better balanced opponents and the soundstage is a little recessed, here. Still a good account.

*Highly recommended*

*Yggdrasil* - the leaner and sinewy aporoach works well here and their inner movements are particularly effective but I must admit I'd have liked a fuller, zippier attitude in the excellent finale (a la Frydens) but this is a fine performance, in clear, concise sound, from an easily recommendable set of the Berwald Quartets. It has little competition in this repertoire.


----------

